# It wasn't me....



## TuckerPupp (Apr 10, 2008)

So my Golden is a very smart boy who has learned to frame my other dog when he has done something naughty. This is my favorite. I was in the kitchen when it sounded like something was being torn apart. I walked into the other room to find my doberman chewing on a bone with a torn front door mat laying on her paws and my golden a few feet away giving me a priceless innocent smile. Naturally I thought by doberman was being a bad girl when i took a closer look at the golden to see carpet string stuck in his teeth. He heard me coming and dropped the mat on her and moved away. Sneaky Boy!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Ah yes. They are all innocent, even when proven guilty.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

lol, what a smart "innocent" boy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That cracks me up. I can just see his little sweet look "I didnt do it". I bet your dobie is glad that you noticed the carpet pieces too.


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Smart boy!

Maybe the dobie will learn to move to another room so he/she doesn't get the blame!


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

Sometimes I believe that Goldens are just too darn smart for their own good!


----------



## chris428 (Jan 14, 2008)

God, laughed my head off for this one, my boy always acts innocent when he does something naughty, but he is never that smart to get rid of the "evidence" in his mouth.


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

Goldens are just way too sneaky but they also know you can't be mad at them when they give you the puppy dog eyes!


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

HA HA HA HA HA - Mikey does that to Maddie ALL THE TIME... silly girl... she just lays there with the shoe next to her and literally just rolls her eyes..... :


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

ohhhh... whadda rascal LMBO!!!!!!


----------

